# Where are you from? And what is your stereotype?



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm Norwegian.




And we don't talk to each other. Ever.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 16, 2021)

I’m from Mars (Northern part) and I don’t buy Libraries I don’t need.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

nordicguy said:


> I’m from Mars (Northern part) and I don’t buy Libraries I don’t need.


Sounds about right.


----------



## ptram (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm Italian. And I play mandolin while driving a gondola.

Paolo


----------



## Christoph18 (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm german and my sense of humor is as strong as my social skills.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

Christoph18 said:


> I'm german and my sense of humor is as strong as my social skills.


Do you also say "Ja?" at the end of every sentence?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 16, 2021)

I am Dutch and you get only one cookie when you come over for a coffee


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

Jaap said:


> I am Dutch and you get only one cookie when you come over for a coffee


I'm just glad you have cookies.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 16, 2021)

Germany - Nerd, Geek and Collector 😃🙈


----------



## Christoph18 (Feb 16, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> Do you also say "Ja?" at the end of every sentence?


Only if the first and last letters of the last word are vowels. Otherwise you run the risk of it being fun.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

Christoph18 said:


> Only if the first and last letters of the last word are vowels. Otherwise you run the risk of it being fun.


Ah so that's the rule. Meine Freunde sagen immer _JaaaAaa_?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 16, 2021)

I’m from the Isle of Wight and I attend weekly Pagan Sex Parties.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> I’m from the Isle of Wight and I attend weekly Pagan Sex Parties.


wat


----------



## bill5 (Feb 16, 2021)

Half Italian, half Swiss. I have a temper unless you ply me with red wine and fine chocolates.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 16, 2021)

I live in Los Angeles. But I think I am too shallow for this place.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 16, 2021)

USA. The kind of American who sits astride an era of good manners and one of outwardly coarse diffidence. To those outside our borders, a barrage of stories might mischaracterize millions of people as something we're not, not necessarily.

I'm not going to be defined by a stereotype, but show people across this globe what we can be. I'm also listening to all of you, and letting the good soak in. All of you who speak English as a second language. Thank you. Since I was a kid, I've been listening. 

And thanks for asking.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> USA. The kind of American who sits astride an era of good manners and one of outwardly coarse diffidence. To those outside our borders, a barrage of stories might mischaracterize millions of people as something we're not, not necessarily.
> 
> I'm not going to be defined by a stereotype, but show people across this globe what we can be. I'm also listening to all of you, and letting the good soak in. All of you who speak English as a second language. Thank you. Since I was a kid, I've been listening.
> 
> And thanks for asking.


What a nice and kind post in a thread full of silliness.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 16, 2021)

I’m from the suburbs of Detroit. So, to anyone outside of Michigan I am someone who - A. Knows Eminem and - B. Lives in a place more dangerous than a war zone.

I try to clarify that I’m in the burbs, and that also Detroit is just like many cities in this country, but no one listens. So I rob them, hop in my Ford, put on some Motown and head over to Eminem’s where we watch old Pistons (Bad Boys era) games in his home theater.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 16, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> What a nice and kind post in a thread full of silliness.


Yes. Very un-American of him.


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm german, so I'm a no-nonsense David Hasselhoff fan who wears Lederhosen and lives inside a cuckoo clock.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 16, 2021)

Australian, just got in from the backyard hunting crocs. Still covered in mud but soon as finish the last of the beer I'll skin the crocs and go into Humpty Doo and get pissed with some mates


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 16, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> I’m from the Isle of Wight and I attend weekly Pagan Sex Parties.


@jononotbono

Why limit yourself to only weekly Pagan Sex Parties? There’s 7 days in a week,just pretend you’re buying libraries!


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 16, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> I'm Norwegian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know you aren't talking to another Norwegian? You might not be talking to a Finn


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 16, 2021)

I’m from here & in my case I don’t know if stereotype is the correct term,the doctors often use & have determined the clinical diagnosis as sociopathic clown 👍


----------



## bill5 (Feb 16, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Australian, just got in from the backyard hunting crocs. Still covered in mud but soon as finish the last of the beer I'll skin the crocs and go into Humpty Doo and get pissed with some mates


Can you introduce me to Paul Hogan?? He rocks


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> How do you know you aren't talking to another Norwegian? You might not be talking to a Finn


By law we can only write messages to each other. Skål!


----------



## Hywel (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm Welsh, but I live in England... It's ok, they've adopted me... eventually.


----------



## asherpope (Feb 16, 2021)

Australia. I guess the stereotype these days is ignorant moron unfortunately


----------



## bill5 (Feb 16, 2021)

Really? My impression of Australia is "awesome place just so damn far away"


----------



## Markrs (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm English which means I say sorry all the time, even to inanimate objects! I also love to queue, and hate queue jumping with a passion. I of course only drink tea and eat only pies, Sunday roast, or fish and chips (normally on a Friday).

I'm also from Norlfolk, England and we all have webbed feet and and related to everyone else in Norfolk. We are so weird that the term NFN is used in the medical profession in the UK, which stands for Normal for Norfolk!


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 16, 2021)

I’m Swedish and I always look through the peephole before exiting my apartment, to avoid the risk of running into my neighbors having to socialize.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 16, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I’m Swedish and I always look through the peephole before exiting my apartment, to avoid the risk of running into my neighbors having to socialize.


That's me during the Covid pandemic!


----------



## Haakond (Feb 16, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> I'm Norwegian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm this.

Source: I am Norwegian.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm from Belgium.
And this message is very difficult to type with fries in my left hand and a trappist beer in my right hand.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m French.
I’m always complaining about everything while eating baguette, camembert and only feels in the right mood after 2 glasses of wine.

I’m also Parisian.
I think you are all rednecks.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m British, which means I don’t speak a second language beyond asking for an ice cream in French.

Also, like Stringtree, I continue to be in awe of the forum folk who *are* contributing via a second language yet make more sense than most brits.

I also drink tea.


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I'm from Norlfolk, England and we all have webbed feet and and related to everyone else in Norfolk. We are so weird that the term NFN is used in the medical profession in the UK, which stands for Normal for Norfolk!






Norfolk's great. I love The Broads (which, for our American cousins, is an interconnected series of lakes and rivers in the east of England, not sex workers).

I'm also English and a wannabe world-dominating villian with a posh voice, slick back hair and a thin smile.

Only joking.


Spoiler



One never smiles


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> I’m from the Isle of Wight and I attend weekly Pagan Sex Parties.


Ah, so it *was* you wearing the jewelled mask last Tuesday. I thought I recognised that hair.


----------



## el-bo (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm British! I greet everyone with a "What ho!", and take my tea from the finest china (Sticking my little finger to let you know I'm not one of the plebeians). You'll know I'm about to speak, because I'll announce it by saying, "I say...".
After a few rounds of croquet I'll tune in to watch Mr. Cholmondley-Warner and dine on cucumber sandwiches (crust removed), washed down with lashings of ginger beer.


----------



## mallux (Feb 17, 2021)

Essex, UK - which makes me a vacuous perma-tanned attention-seeking cockney reality TV star wannabe, who wears white socks with every outfit, and insists on driving a Ford "because it's local" - even though they stopped making cars here 20 years ago.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 17, 2021)

People think that just because I'm a #floridaman that I'm also a #floridaman... I blame the heat, and lack of oxygen rich trees.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 17, 2021)

Jaap said:


> I am Dutch and you get only one cookie when you come over for a coffee


+1. Same here except we only do cookies on sundays.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Ah, so it *was* you wearing the jewelled mask last Tuesday. I thought I recognised that hair.


Tuesdays is usually beachside dogging. You sure it was me?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Tuesdays is usually beachside dogging. You sure it was me?


Pretty sure. When it’s your turn to bring the biscuits, you always cheap out and bring digestives.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm Belgian. I like beer and fries.


----------



## I like music (Feb 17, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I’m Swedish and I always look through the peephole before exiting my apartment, to avoid the risk of running into my neighbors having to socialize.


Does the peephole have a high-powered telescope in it? I ask because my Swedish colleague told me that the next house is two mountains away, so the only way to spot a neighbour is to look through your binoculars, and search for ski tracks ...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m Canadian, sorry. Can I get you anything?


----------



## Markrs (Feb 17, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I'm British! I greet everyone with a "What ho!", and take my tea from the finest china (Sticking my little finger to let you know I'm not one of the plebeians). You'll know I'm about to speak, because I'll announce it by saying, "I say...".
> After a few rounds of croquet I'll tune in to watch Mr. Cholmondley-Warner and dine on cucumber sandwiches (crust removed), washed down with lashings of ginger beer.



It's all true! 😂


----------



## BassClef (Feb 17, 2021)

American... south Texas... half Italian and half Scotch/Irish so... I’ll drink anything!


----------



## Marsen (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm Alien, stranded in Germany. This is my self portrait.
Learned "Jodeln", doing it all day now.

* what are Pagan Sex Parties, and how can I join?


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## tf-drone (Feb 17, 2021)

Vegan here. And I do not type stereo.


----------



## Germain B (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm french and honoring this thread as I'm currently eating baguette + goat cheese with a glass of red wine... (6:30 pm here, apéritif time)


----------



## bill5 (Feb 17, 2021)

tf-drone said:


> Vegan here. And I do not type stereo.


But you just did.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 17, 2021)

If your going to type, type in surround.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm from Croatia. We're pretty keen on stereotypes of all sorts so I'm trying to be different.


----------



## widescreen (Feb 18, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I also love to queue, and hate queue jumping with a passion.


I can confirm that. Last time I was in England, I could exactly observe what you said.

My wife was pregnant and had a serious "problem" (won't go into detail, was not so nice). We had to go to hospital. Of course we as foreigners could also get treatment, we had an EU health coverage. So we were sat into a waiting room with other "severe" cases (an old lady with a sprained finger et al). It was our turn when exactly every single one that was before us there had their treatment. Sorry, the old lady with the sprained finger was there before you, a pregnant mother crying, thinking she will lose her child, has to wait for her turn.
And yes, the staff that treated my wife was the same as the one of the old lady that got home in time for her tea with her finger nicely bandaged. And it was just a student that did it. No real doctor.
And no, we couldn't get treatment anymore, the ultrasound staff had already finished work (just half an hour ago). In a major hospital for a whole region there is no one after 1800 who can use an ultrasound. No emergency staff. Nothing. We had to make an appointment for next day.
That's how weird the queue-rules in England sometimes go. 

Apart from that it was a really nice holiday. I enjoyed driving on the left with my steering on the left. Nice boat, Admiral Nelson commanded 220 years ago. 

The child I've narrated of above now comes to school in summer, enjoys learning to play the piano and the guitar. And has already composed her second small melody. 
So no grudge against the English. I still love them as ever.


----------



## widescreen (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm from Germany, but from a special region in the south, where the Swabians live (search for the Seven Swabians by Brothers Grimm ). The other Germans have a stereotype about us: "Schaffe, spare, Häusle baue". Would sound strange in English: "Work, save your money, build a house".
People say, we tend to work. Just that. Nothing else. No fun. Just work. The whole day. The whole life. To get that house built.
And no one can understand, what we are saying. A bit similar to the people in Northern Switzerland.

I'm trying to work not that much to not fulfill the stereotype (because I did build the house already, damn). But it is like with instrument libraries: There is just one customer left. Just one telephone call. Just one order to fulfill. Then I'm done. Oh, it's already 2300. Damn, I wanted to compose but now I'm too tired. But I can learn a bit in bed. What's Guy Michelmore telling me about? Oh, I'm already asleep... 

There is a film by Oliver Hirschbiegel (who made Downfall/Der Untergang) about an important Swabian that nearly changed the world, but only few know about him: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1708135/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0
Music by David Holmes (Ocean's 11-13, Hunger).


----------



## GtrString (Feb 18, 2021)

Imma guitarist. I don't listen to fellow musicians, and think with my dick..


----------



## widescreen (Feb 18, 2021)

GtrString said:


> Imma guitarist. I don't listen to fellow musicians, and think with my dick..


Hey cool, how's the weather in guitar land? Sometimes I travel there but often I face a strong headwind so I must leave earlier then expected.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 18, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Hey cool, how's the weather in guitar land? Sometimes I travel there but often I face a strong headwind so I must leave earlier then expected.


Its hot in herre, like the Florida keys. But the keys are sticky, so I never leave my expectations there.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm a Geordie (from north east England) so I'm off out on the town drinking wearing just a shirt and no coat in -5c/23f temperatures. Then on Monday I'll be not down a coal mine (still hate Thatcher) and not building ships.


----------



## WelshMikey (Feb 19, 2021)

Wales ......as for stereotype umm let's just say there is more alcohol and sheep in Wales than there are people.


----------



## mscp (Feb 19, 2021)

English - have a cockney accent and say things like 'd'ya know what I mean love?' and 'innit?'


----------



## Jerry Growl (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm Belgian, so I guess I'm brave, hard-headed, very short-sighted and therefor drive like a baboon. 

Also, I live in the south (french speaking) part of the country so my principle occupation is occupying my hammock, drinking beer and serving way too much food to my guests. The social security system is my best friend and my political representatives are expert swindlers and robbers.


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm from Austria.

We live in the Alpes, behave the same as in "The Sound of Music", but sometimes we unite with the German and commit a WW. Although they speak the same language, Austrians and Germans can't stand each other. AND there are NO KANGURUS in Austria, for gods sake!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 19, 2021)

Jerry Growl said:


> I'm Belgian, so I guess I'm brave, hard-headed, very short-sighted and therefor drive like a baboon.
> 
> Also, I live in the south (french speaking) part of the country so my principle occupation is occupying my hammock, drinking beer and serving way too much food to my guests. The social security system is my best friend and my political representatives are expert swindlers and robbers.


French speaking part... But Jeroen... And studies in Gent.
Looks like we made the opposite move you and me  
Does it mean I still fit your description ...? Mmm...


----------



## Jerry Growl (Feb 19, 2021)

Christoph Pawlowski said:


> AND there are NO KANGURUS in Austria, for gods sake!


Yes the ones in the Viennese zoo are absolutely fake!


LudovicVDP said:


> Does it mean I still fit your description ...? Mmm...


I try to fit in


----------



## arafaratanran (Feb 19, 2021)

I am from Mars and we are very open and welcoming here. 

But who the hell just parked his car in my valley? The number plate reads NASA ...


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 19, 2021)

Jerry Growl said:


> I try to fit in


I know the feeling


----------



## Jerry Growl (Feb 19, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I know the feeling


I did move towards the greener, friendlier and more tolerant part of the country 
Best decision ever


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski (Feb 19, 2021)

Jerry Growl said:


> Yes the ones in the Viennese zoo are absolutely fake!
> 
> I try to fit in


Yeah absolutely: they are made out of paper to avoid any costs. Untill now, no tourist figured this out, so the goverment kept the paper animals.


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 19, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I live in Los Angeles. But I think I am too shallow for this place.


Shallow Angelenos unite!


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 19, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Really? My impression of Australia is "awesome place just so damn far away"


It's 100% close…if you live there.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all, I'm American. I'm offended!!

I'll make up an excuse later.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m American, so I’ll speak with authority on subjects I have zero knowledge on and mercilessly attack you if you dare challenge me on this.

I’m also Texan, so I own a gun and ride a horse to work every day. Howdy.


----------



## Chris Wagner (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm German and there is absolutely nothing funny about all these stereotypes. Why do you all waste your time on writing this nonsense? Instead work more efficiently! Oh, and by the way it is really hard to write this message with one hand while driving my car on the Autobahn at 250 km/h.


----------



## dflood (Feb 20, 2021)

Sorry, another Canadian here.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm from northern Germany. No cuckoo clocks, leather pants, or German Carnival up there. We have a good sense of humor but we never show it.

Unfortunately I'm living in the middle of Germany now where everything is different. Especially me.


----------



## Uiroo (Feb 20, 2021)

One american friend once said he imagines us germans to party hard, and work even harder. 
I told him he'd be a better german than me 

German Angst is an intersting stereotype. Also we love insurances and bureaucracy.


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm Scottish Italian, I've yet to experience a calm day.


----------



## Jazzy_Joe (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm Irish, and a god fearing raging alcoholic who enjoys making friends over a punch-up!


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 20, 2021)

I was born and still live in California (La La Land). I had to find a wife in Germany and am still married after 30 years.


----------



## RogiervG (Feb 21, 2021)

I am dutch and my stereotype is too. (the intelligent stereotype that is.. we have two types in our country: intelligent and not)


----------



## M_Helder (Feb 21, 2021)

I am Russian. I got vodka in my veins.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Feb 21, 2021)

I am Indonesian, we are very friendly and like to laugh like this wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkkkkkk


Oops sorry


----------



## molemac (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m half English half French. Not necessarily a good combination. English imperialist crossed with French arrogance. But I love Germans because they speak backwards and it always makes me laugh. Reference Peter Ustinov at the Gibraltar Grand Prix for stereotypes. Priceless . ”You can’t stand anyway up.”


----------



## uOpt (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm from Hamburg in northern Germany.

We have a reputation for being snobby.

That's unfair. It isn't our fault that everybody south of the Elbe river is so confused.


----------



## J-M (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm Finnish. I barely drink. A sauna is a waste of space. What I do, though, is go back to Lapland for some peace and quiet every chance I get. And I WILL start sharpening my axe if I spot a stranger within 1km of my house.


----------



## muk (Mar 5, 2021)

Swiss. So I am filthy rich, and live on cheese and chocolate exclusively. Apart from that I am just plain weird. If you are American you might think that I am from Sweden. But nothing could be further from the truth. Swedes are friendly, good looking, funny, and intelligent.

By the way, have you ever heard our language? You might have wondered whether this severe throat affliction is at all cureable. When a Swiss responds to a German, invariably the German will react by saying 'Gesundheit!' - because they'll think the Swiss coughed or sneezed. I mean, to the question 'Where is the dishware?' a Swiss answers with 'Im Chuchichästli. Im Chuchichästli!'. Try saying that three times in a row.

Apart from the inhabitants, Switzerland is actually not that bad. Come visit us one time. Your money is already here.


----------



## GNP (Mar 5, 2021)

East. Running away from pentatonics, only to have it chase me down like a madman.


----------



## detritusdave (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm Welsh. Over emotional. Sad/angry.... the usual


----------



## Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2021)

I have so many "backgrounds" I think they may cancel each other out.

Scottish, English, Dutch, German, Austrian and Norwegian blood, born and raised in South Africa and living in Australia since age 12.

If there's a stereotype for this concoction I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Mar 8, 2021)

Jaap said:


> I am Dutch and you get only one cookie when you come over for a coffee


I'm Dutch too and the one cookie is typical for the north of The Netherlands. In the south they give you the cookie jar and tell you to take whatever you like.


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Mar 8, 2021)

I am Dutch. We are very straightforward (blunt) and tolerant (indifferent).


----------



## Jaap (Mar 8, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> I'm Dutch too and the one cookie is typical for the north of The Netherlands. In the south they give you the cookie jar and tell you to take whatever you like.


Ha yes indeed, well I am orignally from Friesland, so guess that makes sence


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 8, 2021)

I am french. We do not have stereotypes here. You are the stereotypical ones.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 8, 2021)

(Working Class) UK...I will binge drink myself unconscious wake up, jump on the train to Millwall and start a fight with whoever we are playing this week.

(Middle/Upperclass) UK.... Tea and crumpets with the queen of course. Bowler hat required.

-DJ


----------



## fourier (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm also Norwegian, and I will color myself surprised by anyone who hasn't yet understood that Norway simply is the best place in the world, and quite the global superpower if I'd say so myself. I will not expect all you simpletons from such hellish places to understand what you're missing out on, so I will keep my resentment on the inside while rolling my eyes figuratively.


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 8, 2021)

muk said:


> Come visit us one time. Your money is already here.


I had 2 wonderful weeks in Switzerland last summer and I approve this message


----------



## Crowe (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm Dutch.

Also a highly functional stoner.


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 8, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> (Working Class) UK...I will binge drink myself unconscious wake up, jump on the train to Millwall and start a fight with whoever we are playing this week.


Very funny ! A friend of mine had this very life until he married. Still supporting Millwall of course.


----------



## DANIELE (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm Italian and you know...pizza, pasta, mandolino, mafia etc....

Come here if you want to taste real food!


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 8, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Very funny ! A friend of mine had this very life until he married. Still supporting Millwall of course.


We're the best team in London NO the best team of all, everybody knows us were called MILLWALL.

Heh been a supporter since I was a kid. Not for the violence, definitely not for the skill of the team lol, it used to be my local club that my uncle and cousins would take me to watch. I even saw us get our teeth kicked in by Ronaldo at the FA cup final in Cardiff. Great times!

Damn now I miss the UK 😂

-DJ


----------



## Evans (Mar 12, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> People think that just because I'm a #floridaman that I'm also a #floridaman... I blame the heat, and lack of oxygen rich trees.


Not-#floridaman Floridian, here. Sometimes #floridaman seems like a distant myth, but then I pass through Jacksonville.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 12, 2021)

Finnish. I won't talk to you even if you try and can't wait for all this social distancing nonsense of two meters to pass so I can go back to avoiding contact at longer distances.


----------



## Monkey Man (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Polkasound (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm from Milwaukee, Wisconsin. I was going to post here earlier today, but I got pulled over for drinking & driving again. The cop who issued me the warning was supposed to drop me off at home about an hour ago, but we ended up stopping for a couple beers.


----------



## bill5 (Mar 12, 2021)

fourier said:


> I'm also Norwegian, and I will color myself surprised by anyone who hasn't yet understood that Norway simply is the best place in the world, and quite the global superpower if I'd say so myself. I will not expect all you simpletons from such hellish places to understand what you're missing out on, so I will keep my resentment on the inside while rolling my eyes figuratively.


Well as long as you love Swedes we're good.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 12, 2021)

I grew up in college towns across the United States, which means I overanalyze things, studied French even though Spanish would have been far more practical, and thought I could make a living in the arts.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## bill5 (Mar 12, 2021)

Apparently college has changed a great deal since I went there.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 13, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Apparently college has changed a great deal since I went there.


I'm not talking about college itself, although I did go to college. I'm referring to growing up in neighborhoods where most of the parents are teachers, many with advanced degrees. It's a noticeably different culture than most of the other communities in the surrounding areas.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Weyenberg Creative (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm from Minnesota, don'tcha know. Cold up here, eh? We're like Canada lite.


----------

